# Goat scurs!! help please... AHHH FREAKEN OUT.... pic...



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

How long does it take for the scurs to come off if you band them? i plan to show a buck at the state fair in july (4 months) is that enough time  :scratch:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I've banded the horns on a nigi doe that came off within a month. Scurs would be easier I think..not more than 6 weeks.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

ok sweet...but do you have to cut into the skin like this website says too? or can u just band them? :scratch: :doh: thanks!!

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/bandinghorns.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I just shave around the base, got the band down onto the skin area and used black tape above the band to keep it in place.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

SWEET!! Thank you so much!! :hug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

Make sure you use 2 bands for each horn.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

really?? how come? is it to hold it in place?


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

It's twice the squeeze I guess. You'll have to make a groove with a chain saw file all the way around the base of the horns that way the bands will stay in place. Some people said that you need to change the bands once a week but honestly I can't see how you'd be able to since they're so sore. I was able to change the bands 1 time.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I've baned horns on an ND before, that link made it look like it was tramatic for the goat! too much blood for simple horn banding.

I just took a rasp and made a dent and slapped a band on there, 4 weeks later they were gone and havnet grown back


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I agree with Katrina, that link looked painful.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

We did a few of our Nigi's just as the other person here suggested. Shaved the area (mainly so you can see what your doing), then we apply the band as low as possible, then use tape just like suggested here. I think ours take about 4-8 weeks. We did try to file a little dent low on the horn to help hold the band in place, but it's just very difficult to do. The tape doesn't stay on well, but atleast it's something to hold it. We don't do anything after that but check to make sure the band is still intact...no replacing weekly.
Ours were always short scurs, about 1-2 inches or so???
Our doe's didn't notice a thing at all once the band was on (even moments after!), never seemed pained, never bled, never even acted sore at all. Much nicer than actually trying to burn them again. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I didn;t do the "groove" with a file, just got 1 band as far below the horn as possible. This doe had horns like a buck would though cause I think she's an "it"...anyhow, the way she used her head though I think she likely helped her horns in coming off.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

just go on that notch he already knocked into it.. the smaller one is passable, and he's been working that other piece off slowly


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Goat scurs!! help please*

I have a buck who is really nice but has some terrible scurs and they are not small. Does this procedure work on ones that are pretty thick? They are like horns but you can tell they are not because of the distortion.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

DO I CUT IT OFF...but idk if i have the belly to... Its been a few days...and hes still in pain DUH but its still more then half way on... and its banded... hes eating but he wont come out of the house..i put iodine on it..can i give him tylenol? the blood is thick and dry now... it stoped bleeding but boy am i worried.... ah i know i should not be but the blood is makeing me woozy... lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wash his face with some water and it wont look so bad


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

hes like all depresed tho and wont come out of the house... :/


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm confused as to where the band even is on the horn. I'd be real careful and watch for more blood loss. If there is anymore I would get a vet involved... they can loose a lot of blood from their horns.


----------



## Lizzy_18 (Feb 15, 2010)

u can hardly see the band...its like at the base of the scur.... so far its not bleeding anymore but ill keep a eye out for it..i just hope it comes off soon... :/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lizzy_18 said:


> hes like all depresed tho and wont come out of the house... :/


well thats normal -- his head hurts -- give him some banamine

also a shot of B complex wouldnt be a bad idea


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

It really looks a whole lot worse than it is. It is painful when he hits it. I would take the hoof trimmers and remove the rest of it so it can heal. IF you have banamine I would give him 1/2 to 1cc to take the edge off the pain but if you don't have any it will be fine. I would also spray with screw worm spray to keep any flies away. Just like a sore thumb that always gets in the way, so will his scur. IF you have a horn burner you can use that to cauterize the scur after you cut the leaning part off. Be prepared for a fight as it will hurt like the dickens but it will only last a few seconds.

Goats can not have Tylenol but they can have ibuprofen or aspirin. That's also not as much blood as it looks like. A single drop of blood makes a massacre size mess.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Crocee do you think it would help to tie it off first with dental floss (or suture thread if you have it) in case there is any vessels that hadn't been cut off yet?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If you use a disbud iron to cauterize immediately after cutting the partially severed horn there is no need to tie anything off. The heat from the iron will seal everything off. IF these are truly scurs growing from a bad disbud job the only thing that will be bleeding is the skin. IF its actually a horn there may be bleeding from the artery that goes in to the horn from the sinus cavity. This will cause considerable bleeding in a spurting fashion. This MUST be cauterized to stop the bleeding. Pressure and blood stop powder will help also as the powder cauterizes by chemical reaction.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

crocee said:


> IF you have a horn burner you can use that to cauterize the scur after you cut the leaning part off. Be prepared for a fight as it will hurt like the dickens but it will only last a few seconds.
> 
> Goats can not have Tylenol but they can have ibuprofen or aspirin. That's also not as much blood as it looks like. A single drop of blood makes a massacre size mess.


I agree, but you should make sure that the bleeding has stopped before you give aspirin, as it's a blood thinner and will only contribute to blood loss.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I put the original bands on and I've been watching him carefully. The bands are at the base of the horn. I carefully made notches to keep them in place. On the smaller scur he is doing wonderfully. The band is intact, there is no bleeding, and it is over half way through. So, soon on that one! Now the larger, curled one is a different story. The scur was growing into his head above his eye, so it was very difficult to get the bander through the space and he put up a big fight. But I did get it through, I had made a notch, and I put the band in place. I suspect the only reason this one is even bleeding is because he is housed with another buck and they like to spar. He must have got into a match and knocked it loose - he did this a couple of days after putting the band on which would have meant it would have started to weaken. When I put the band on there was no real way of cutting the scur down shorter 1 because he put up a big fight and 2 because there was blood flow as much as 3/4 of the way up. 

As for what to do next - I don't think cutting it off or re-burning it are the right choices. This is a strong buck who puts up a BIG fight so without a way to put him out there isn't much we can do on that scur. It is dangling - just barely on. You can almost pull it off - but I wouldn't recommend it! All bleeding has stopped and the band is intact and in place. I think the best thing to do is give him some pain relievers and let him be. I highly highly doubt that larger scur will still be there in a week. 

I've banded a few other bucks and 1 doe this way and had no issues. But they were housed alone with no one to knock heads with! So, perhaps that makes a big difference 

Liz, breathe, you are doing everything right. Keep it clean, give him some drugs, and he will be fine. It will all be over soon!


----------



## yellowstone (Jan 9, 2011)

Reviving this thread since I am having a similar problem now -- except my goat's horn wasn't banded first. My doe (2 years old) had a big straight-out scur which she just broke halfway off in a fight. It's now full of congealed blood and definitely hurting her (poor girl) but I can't figure out how I would cut it off. Just the way it's sitting on her head, there's not an edge to cut at. So to take it off I could maybe pull it/bend it back to snap it off (not sure I could bring myself to do that  ). Would that hurt her too much? Should I just leave it? Since it isn't banded I don't know how long it will be before it would come off (if it will come off at all?) and she has already been in pain for 3-4 days. 

I do not have any banamine on hand -- looked at the feed store but I guess you have to order it. I suppose I could order some and wait until it gets here to decide if I should intervene. Any advice?

Relatedly -- I banded another doe's scur (bought her with the other doe.. must have been a bad disbudding year over there) and it came off nicely, but now the bands are stuck on her head! Does that happen often? Will they work their way off in time? Goodness I hope so. This year has been tough... I am being extra thorough with disbudding this spring! 

Thanks for any advice!

Alyssa


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Been through this with one of my cashmere kids. You have to get Banamine from your vet. I had my vet out when my bucks scurs where growing into his skull (I didn't do the disbudding on him). She used an OB saw to cut through it, about 1/3 from the end, no blood at that area. But, I'm sure you could finish cutting through it with something like that. You can use a blood stop product, or pack some flour into it, if it bleeds. Good luck.


----------

